#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the 5'Vs of Big Data

## Lorraine

Hi all,



Volume  Volume represents the volume i.e. amount of data that is growing at a high rate i.e. data volume in Petabytes



Velocity  Velocity is the rate at which the data grows. Social media contributes a major role in the velocity of growing data.



Variety  Variety refers to the different data types i.e. various data formats like text, audios, videos, etc.



Veracity  Veracity refers to the uncertainty of available data. Veracity arises due to the high volume of data that brings incompleteness and inconsistency.



Value Value refers to turning data into value. By turning accessed big data into values, businesses may generate revenue.

Can someone explain more about 5V's of Big Data..


Thank you!

----------


## Moana

[QUOTE=Lorraine;6625]Hi all,



Volume  Volume represents the volume i.e. amount of data that is growing at a high rate i.e. data volume in Petabytes



Velocity  Velocity is the rate at which the data grows. Social media contributes a major role in the velocity of growing data.



Variety  Variety refers to the different data types i.e. various data formats like text, audios, videos, etc.



Veracity  Veracity refers to the uncertainty of available data. Veracity arises due to the high volume of data that brings incompleteness and inconsistency.



Value Value refers to turning data into value. By turning accessed big data into values, businesses may generate revenue.

Can someone explain more about 5V's of Big Data..


Thank you![/QUOTE} 

refers to the vast amounts of data generated every second. Just think of all the emails

Velocity refers to the speed at which new data is generated and the speed at which data moves around

----------

